# All of pictures are gone...help?



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Went to go change my wallpaper today and have come to find that ALL of my pictures are gone. Vanished. Adios fotographos.

Any one ever hear of this and have a fix? Running latest BB JB on Toro. Thank you


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Has to with ROM Manager update

http://rootzwiki.com...onnection-help/

Edit: Check the end of the thread.


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Totally saw it seven seconds after I posted this. Sorry. Thank you


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> Went to go change my wallpaper today and have come to find that ALL of my pictures are gone. Vanished. Adios fotographos.
> 
> Any one ever hear of this and have a fix? Running latest BB JB on Toro. Thank you


Only been talked about for the last 24 hrs on every jb thread... but no, haven't heard nothing about it.

G NEXUS


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

I'm sorry. I work, have a social life and can't always be on RootzWiki. Kindly eat a dick.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

With that attitude I'm sure we'll all jump at the chance to help you again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

I was polite, cordial and apologetic until that comment. And even my nasty was response was still polite. This site is for help, not sarcasm. I'm sorry I didn't ignore his uncalled for comment.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

My comment was not rude, i think if you have the time to start a new thread you have the time to google " rootzwiki jb rom gallery disappeared"

So kindly eat shit.

G NEXUS


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

See? No harm, no foul...we're still friends.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't we all just get abong?


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

STOP THE HATEFEST! I have the same problem. Any ideas? I never even had a .nomedia file on the sd


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> My comment was not rude, i think if you have the time to start a new thread you have the time to google " rootzwiki jb rom gallery disappeared"
> 
> So kindly eat shit.
> 
> G NEXUS


I searched last night and this morning and did not see one correct answer until koush sent out something. Cause the internet is full of true and useful information.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

kevincat3556 said:


> STOP THE HATEFEST! I have the same problem. Any ideas? I never even had a .nomedia file on the sd


Uninstall rom manager. Go to clockword folder through your file browser. Into data portion. Delete the .nomedia file

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it's hilarious that there are about 6 different threads about this and people still can't figure it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

6 different threads and 6 different (wrong) solutions. It really isn't people like me asking the question that is the problem. It's people like you who know which thread actually has the correct solution yet decide to chime in with a smart ass comment with no useful information.


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> Uninstall rom manager. Go to clockword folder through your file browser. Into data portion. Delete the .nomedia file
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't know if this is the right solution but it worked for me.
That's the joy of it all. So many phone set ups just as many solutions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

rebretz000 said:


> Uninstall rom manager. Go to clockword folder through your file browser. Into data portion. Delete the .nomedia file
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This!!

Why would you have rom manager in the first place?? First app i uninstall when a rom has it included.

G NEXUS


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> This!!
> 
> Why would you have rom manager in the first place?? First app i uninstall when a rom has it included.
> 
> G NEXUS


agreed.. Rom manager is so last week..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> agreed.. Rom manager is so last week..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I manage my own ROMs gawt'dammit!


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

For those of you that don't know what .nomedia is or what it does. You should Google it. I find it a bit odd that most of you people who root your phone and flash ROMs or whatever else still don't know what it is. A folder listed as .nomedia hides all files associated with the media applications. That includes camera pictures, wallpapers, or any kind of image. It also hides any sound media files. This is extremely useful for hiding unwanted pics and images showing up in the Gallery. Quickpic, or any other type of image viewers. I use it to hide pics that show up from flashing a ROM. Or for UCCW. There are a lot of images that show up from various files. The same goes for sound files.

To create one, simply create a folder and place the images or sound files in it. It al no longer show up in the Gallery or other image viewing apps and also any sound playing app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

i have read all the threads i can find on this matter and i am still unable to resolve the problem. same thing as everyone else, everything is missing from media gallery, except two pics downloaded from a friend through bluetooth (strange?) uninstalled rom manager, deleted the .nomedia file from sd root, rebooted, same problem. downloaded the new rom manager version from the play store AND tried the one from the cwm website as i've seen these two methods suggested, but both yield the same result as before. the new rom manager version didn't add another .nomedia file to the root of the sd, but still none of the pics i've taken previously show up. all new pics seem to show up just fine, no fcs on the camera or talk like i've seen reported by others. just downloaded quickpic tho and for some strange reason it sees everything just like it should. quickpic it is from now on.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you clear data for media storage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

I learned about nomedia with the first app that had images showing up in my OG's Gallery ....

If y'all can't get along, don't make me turn this thread around ....


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Did you clear data for media storage?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


no i hadn't cleared that, but i just did, then rebooted and now roughly half of my pics show up in stock gallery (about 480 visible, but i have nearly 1000 pics saved in the dcim folder). how long would it typically take the media scanner to see everything after a reboot? oh and menu>refresh in gallery doesn't do anything


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hides my porn!!

G NEXUS


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Give it to me to read the card. It took some to me on mine and all are there
> 
> teleported from my wizardry DX


i assume you mean give it time, not give it to you







but after nearly half an hour i opened the gallery back up and and the 480 or so that were there after clearing media storage data are gone again. in fact, the entire gallery is empty again, not even the two BT pics that were there before. i'm thoroughly frustrated and confused with the situation. quickpic still works just fine tho. thanks for the suggestions, i guess i'll just stick with quickpic


----------



## joebob (Jun 8, 2011)

UPDATE: after almost two hours the gallery finally repopulated. what a headache that was! but thank you guys for your help


----------

